# 7dp5dt - Brown-tinged Crinone discharge? Bit freaked out.



## AbbiKathryn (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi

I'm currently 7 days post a 5 day blastocyst transfer. My cycle wasn't fun due to being in pain throughout and an extremely painful EC plus I've not been all that well since ET due to being hyperstimulated (3 days in hospital this week mainly due to dehydration).

Anyway I have been using Crinone since after egg collection (on 1st) and up until now any discharge has been white or peach coloured but this morning I lost some that was brown-tinged - what does this mean? I don't feel like I'm about to get my period, I have endometriosis so I KNOW when it's coming and while I've been crampy since EC nothing has got worse.

I really am a bit freaked out, I feel like I've come so far and cleared so many hurdles to get to this point and now it's going to fail. My OTD is Wednesday 17th so still a few days to go.

Grateful for any advice given.

Thanks
Abbi
x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Abbi,

I would guess its implatation blood, or even old blood just 'clearing out' - I've been having some light brown cm myself and everyone I speak to says unless it's bright red it's nothing to be concerned about.

Sending you lots of   for your BFP!

Laura xxx


----------



## AbbiKathryn (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Laura and congrats on your BFP  

I've calmed down a bit now, it was just a bit of a shock I think. There's been nothing since so fingers crossed it's as you say and it's implantation or just my body clearing itself. The crinone is mucky stuff anyway.

It's hard - I've locked up my hopes for a baby for so long that now I'm at this point they've all come flooding out and I'm quite frankly terrified. If it works out this has been 13 years coming and in all honesty until early this year I never even thought I'd get to this point. 

Anyway, thanks again,

Abbi


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

cant answer your question im afraid  

but sending u huge hugs for wednesday n im    that u get your long waited for result!! 

i test on friday,so im feeling your nerves xx


----------

